# Deep diving Hardbodies



## Tim (Nov 11, 2005)

What do you like, what do you hate?

I'm struggling to find anything I'm happy with.


----------



## polylureosis (Jul 24, 2006)

How deep is deep?
Fresh or salt?

The Rapala call is a good one though.


----------



## whoohoo (Feb 3, 2006)

Agree kraley, definately rapala!!


----------



## Clarkos (Oct 11, 2006)

Depending on the size you're after, but stump jumpers get down nice and deep.


----------



## beefs (Jan 30, 2006)

When thinking Rapala deep divers I think the Xrap Mag30s. When you wind these suckers in they dig in and put up a fight better than most of the fish I catch :wink: .

But in the yak do you think we are able to tow these suckers fast enough for them to get down to the depths they are recommended to dive to?


----------



## Phoenix (Jan 12, 2006)

B52's, Bombers, C-Lures all dive to a fair depth and don't require a lot of speed.

River Rats etc also do ok - but chip easily.

The depth a lure will dive to will depend on current, speed, size/ shape & angle of bib.


----------

